# Agile Custom Without The Custom Price



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is quite the guitar for the price. 1/2" solid maple top, SS frets, etc., etc. etc.

Agile Custom Works AL-625 Amberburst - RondoMusic.com


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I would have a hard time paying 1,000 for a no name guitar , no matter what it was made of ...the other thing that stands out is the two piece African Mahogany body. The experience I have had with this mahogany, it’s very very heavy, nothing like Honduras Mahogany.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

For that kind of money, I’d search for a good MIJ. (Elitist, Burny, Orville Epi JDM)


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

And it’s USD, so you’re looking at more like $1300, plus shipping, duties and taxes. So we’re probably looking at, what, $1500? One could get a PRS SE or one of the higher end Epiphones for way less and play it first to make sure it plays and feels right. The high end Epis and the SEs are both very good.

Or, as @Scotty said, a nice MIJ, if you can find one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pauls boutique in TO gets MIJ guitars for $900-$1200 all day


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've bought a core PRS in the forum for less than $1500.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I've bought a core PRS in the forum for less than $1500.


So did someone else!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Me too


sulphur said:


> I've bought a core PRS in the forum for less than $1500.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> I would have a hard time paying 1,000 for a no name guitar , no matter what it was made of ...the other thing that stands out is the two piece African Mahogany body. The experience I have had with this mahogany, it’s very very heavy, nothing like Honduras Mahogany.


I have never needed a brand name on a guitar. I wonder what a brand name guitar with those specs would cost.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

it looks great...I'd love to hear an objective take on this from an owner.....I really don't care about the label....but I'd have to play it first.....which really is a great way to not buy guitars I don't need ! lol


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

That's a nice looking guitar. I also like to play before I buy but I took a chance recently on a MIJ Burny L.P. Custom copy and after a proper setup it plays beautiful. I also have a cheap Squier Mustang that's a great player once it got a good setup. I play that one a lot because it's not so expensive that I have to baby it or have a panic attack if a drunk friend asks to play it. I used to be a big Gibson fanboy but I like my Burny more than any of the Gibson's I've owned in recent years. It cost me thousands less than a real deal 82 Les Paul custom in good condition. I don't think I'd be able to tell the difference with a blindfold on. At this point I like playability on the cheap over a big name on the headstock. I don't like owning guitars that would cost thousands to replace if it had a bad spill or got stolen. I can take my Burny out and not have to worry about the 4000 or more replacement cost if someone walked away with it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Destropiate said:


> That's a nice looking guitar. I also like to play before I buy but I took a chance recently on a MIJ Burny L.P. Custom copy and after a proper setup it plays beautiful. I also have a cheap Squier Mustang that's a great player once it got a good setup. I play that one a lot because it's not so expensive that I have to baby it or have a panic attack if a drunk friend asks to play it. I used to be a big Gibson fanboy but I like my Burny more than any of the Gibson's I've owned in recent years. It cost me thousands less than a real deal 82 Les Paul custom in good condition. I don't think I'd be able to tell the difference with a blindfold on. At this point I like playability on the cheap over a big name on the headstock. I don't like owning guitars that would cost thousands to replace if it had a bad spill or got stolen. I can take my Burny out and not have to worry about the 4000 or more replacement cost if someone walked away with it.


I feel the same way about guitars as you do. You post shows you don't need to spend thousands or have a certain name on the headstock to have a great guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I feel the same way about guitars as you do. You post shows you don't need to spend thousands or have a certain name on the headstock to have a great guitar.


But we've proved that you can spend around a grand and get that name on the guitar, which is some level of assurance that you're getting a well built piece of equipment. Many companies offer guitars that can be had for sub-$1000 that you could play around the globe without more than a setup.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Budda said:


> But we've proved that you can spend around a grand and get that name on the guitar, which is some level of assurance that you're getting a well built piece of equipment. Many companies offer guitars that can be had for sub-$1000 that you could play around the globe without more than a setup.


For sure. My only problem there is at that price point you can't get some the cosmetics you can get when going away from the major brands. I was a big Randy Rhodes fan when I was a kid so I always wanted a white L.P. Custom. I really like the way they look right down to the open book headstock with the binding. The Burny got me real close (pretty much exact other than the name) looks wise without a huge price tag. I could have got a brand new Epiphone for the same money but the headstock doesn't really do it for me. My L.P. studio is a great player and sounds great but it just doesn't look all that awesome.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But burny is a good name on a guitar. You proved my point.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> But we've proved that you can spend around a grand and get that name on the guitar, which is some level of assurance that you're getting a well built piece of equipment. Many companies offer guitars that can be had for sub-$1000 that you could play around the globe without more than a setup.


I don't think so. Do they come with a 1/2" maple top and is it a new guitar or used with at least some fret wear? Does it have SS fret? Glow in the dark inlays?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't think so. Do they come with a 1/2" maple top and is it a new guitar or used with at least some fret wear? Does it have SS fret? Glow in the dark inlays?


Glow inlays dont stay glowing, so there's that. SS frets arent everyones preference. You think that maple top doesnt have a photo top veneer on it? Define "some fret wear" - you would need to measure with calipers. I have had my current guitar for over a year of steady playing, and dont notice fret wear. 

And to anwer all your questions, people have and do gig epi LP standards across continents. So...


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I definitely think so too. Some people crap on them and other MIJ stuff just cause it's not an actual Gibson though. 



Budda said:


> But burny is a good name on a guitar. You proved my point.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2018)

Destropiate said:


> it just doesn't look all that awesome.


It also eliminates the temptation of theft by someone that also likes that fancy headstock. 

It's what's under the hood that counts.
Most of my guitars are offshore MIK/MIJ's. 
Not everyone would want them, however, friends that have played mine cant get over the sound and feel.
I set them up right and gut them for better stuff when necessary.
ie; rare 1/200(?) MIK Morgan Monroe ES 335 ish - gold Gibson '57 classics, gold grover lockers, Gibson pots/Sprague orange caps/Switchcraft switch & jack, all in a new Yorkville archtop case.
The only reason it's on kijiji now is that I already have a 335 which I prefer more.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Destropiate said:


> I definitely think so too. Some people crap on them and other MIJ stuff just cause it's not an actual Gibson though.


We call them "purists" (regardless of product) and I dont think they realize it's not always meant in kind.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Glow inlays dont stay glowing, so there's that. SS frets arent everyones preference. You think that maple top doesnt have a photo top veneer on it? Define "some fret wear" - you would need to measure with calipers. I have had my current guitar for over a year of steady playing, and dont notice fret wear.
> 
> And to anwer all your questions, people have and do gig epi LP standards across continents. So...


The fact is the Agile is a brand new guitar and simply has better specs. People didn't like Korean cars at one time either. But people have come around to realize they are well engineered and the roads are full of them. Some people still buy Chevy's and Fords because of the name and the same is true with guitars but dollar for dollar and spec for spec, the Asians are giving us more bang for the buck. Aren't you glad you are have free choice and can buy what you want?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> The fact is the Agile is a brand new guitar and simply has better specs. People didn't like Korean cars at one time either. But people have come around to realize they are well engineered and the roads are full of them. Some people still buy Chevy's and Fords because of the name and the same is true with guitars but dollar for dollar and spec for spec, the Asians are giving us more bang for the buck. Aren't you glad you are have free choice and can buy what you want?


Has better specs according to whom? You? Not to me. I dont want SS frets and I dont even know how thick my own maple top is. Like I said, glowing dots dont stay lit - Ive asked around.

Agile always made decent guitars at affordable prices. As you leave the affordable price bracket, the judging changes accordingly.

Why do you need to convince me so badly that a new agile is good? Please explain your answer.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Why do you need to convince me so badly that a new agile is good? Please explain your answer.


best guess. he's kicking himself after losing out on the Gibson CEO job to the jeans guy, it was close but he didn't do a good enough job of promoting the guitars. now wants the Agile CEO job, told them he's gonna take them to the Gibson level and beyond. big shoes to fill for sure but if anyone can do it, its our Steadly


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Aren't you glad you are have free choice and can buy what you want?


tell me about it. I love it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Has better specs according to whom? You? Not to me. I dont want SS frets and I dont even know how thick my own maple top is. Like I said, glowing dots dont stay lit - Ive asked around.
> 
> Agile always made decent guitars at affordable prices. As you leave the affordable price bracket, the judging changes accordingly.
> 
> Why do you need to convince me so badly that a new agile is good? Please explain your answer.


Actually, I was wondering why you were trying to convince me that a used guitar with inferior specs was better. If you don't like Korean guitars just say so or if it's an off brand guitar, just say so. But if you like another guitar with inferior specs because of where it was made or what is on the headstock, that is your prerogative. That doesn't make it a better guitar. That just makes it your choice.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Actually, I was wondering why you were trying to convince me that a used guitar with inferior specs was better. If you don't like Korean guitars just say so or if it's an off brand guitar, just say so. But if you like another guitar with inferior specs because of where it was made or what is on the headstock, that is your prerogative. That doesn't make it a better guitar. That just makes it your choice.


You keep saying better specs but Im not seeing it. Maybe SS frets, except some luthiers wont work on them.

Whats inferior about my S2?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My Korean Gretsch is fantastic and less expensive than this Agile.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> My Korean Gretsch is fantastic and less expensive than this Agile.


Does it have a thick maple cap, SS frets and glow in the dark dots? If not, I’m not allowed to be interested. Sorry.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

There's a nice White custom Burney on Reverb. Looks pretty sweet.

Burny LP Custom RLC-70 - 1991 | Guitar Emporium


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2018)

This comment from the man is four years old.
Take from it what you wish.
Why is agile so mysterious?
_
Just chiming in here - yes above is correct. 100% of all Agile guitars are made in S. Korea and we have never build any 
in China and all guitars are marked as such (US Law btw). Most of the cases are made in China, so yes when receiving 
a guitar in a case, the outside box will say "made in China" and the guitar is marked "Made in Korea" - Each and every 
Agile guitar is checked and setup before shipping out. However we do see a higher rate of shipping damage and guitars 
that need adjustments when the guitar is ordered without the hard shell case that is suggested at at checkout... and yes 
I am sure a few slip out through QC with some problems missed, especially during the holiday rush. I dont' claim to be 
perfect there...(Having been a fender dealer for 20+ years I honest believe our QC is superior, especially on their imports.. 
but still we are working to improve our QC all the time..

Kurt 

kurtzentmaier, Dec 5, 2014 _


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

You keep saying better specs this, better specs that, but at the end of the day day, a specs list on the internet has very little to do with the actual quality and playability of a guitar.

Have you held one of these guitars before? How do you even know the neck profile will work for you, considering you need a custom width neck for the guitars you play? If the neck isn’t right for you, then why peddle a brand that you wouldn’t play anyway and thus wouldn’t have enough experience to even offer a good recommendation of the product to someone. Parroting marketing schtick is detrimental to the community as a whole.

Thirdly, I think the specs are absolute crapola. You couldn’t pay me enough to play a guitar with glow in the dark markers and stainless frets; cheesy looking on stage and extra time/money to have a tech level them. NO THANK YOU.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Guys...

The OP likes his Agile...you like your (insert guitar name here), and dont care for Agile...cool...smile and move on...this doesnt need to be a pi$$ing match

Some people prefer Gibson, some prefer PRS...some prefer what feels and sounds good to them

Like @Budda said...people tour with Epiphones..Oasis did...just b/c no one has heard of anyone touring with an Agile doesnt mean its not possible

I have a Agile Valkyrie doubleneck...i bought it based on specs...better than epiphone, and knew that either would need electronic changes
I have a Univox LP that sounds awesome with a JB in the bridge...but hey, 70's bolt on garbage, amiright?
I have a gibson LP that needed a PU change...the 500T set that came in it, everything sounded like thrash metal, or eanimic with the PUs lowered

Tone is tone...my tone isnt yours, and yours might not be mine...dont like the guitar, then dont post...pretty easy...no need for tirades

Enjoy the guitar @Steadfastly!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fun fact: I do like agiles. I've had three.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

ezcomes said:


> Guys...
> 
> The OP likes his Agile...you like your (insert guitar name here), and dont care for Agile...cool...smile and move on...this doesnt need to be a pi$$ing match
> 
> ...


I think you're assuming things that aren't true. I don't believe the OP plays one, he just advocates others should.
I don't see a tirade.

I thought my little sub $500 cdn. Gibson SG was very playable, and good value. I don't need a guitar that glows.

Again, I've _read_ (and reread) the posts and I don't see where OP owns one -- only that you assume he does -- this isn't an NGD thread.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Odds are I've owned more agiles than steadly.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm kind of a Godin fanboy and would likely find what I like within their offerings before shopping elsewhere, but whatever floats your boat. You like what you like and as long as it doesn't cross legal or moral lines I'm okay with it. Very often I'm impressed with what others play, in a "Hey, that's cool!" kind of way, but rarely would make the same choice for myself.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure if the tirades post was directed towards me or not, but just for the record...

I have nothing against Agile guitars; I’ve never played one in real life, but have considered ordering them in the past. I’ve also owned 3 or 4 Korean guitars that were awesome, I still own one bass.

My issue with these threads that steadly steadily posts is the fact that there’s not so much as a hint that he’s even played one of these guitars, possibly not even one from this brand. There’s never a “I spent the afternoon playing” or a “I bought one of these to try out at a gig” or even so much as a “my buddy bought one of these and said”. It’s always “this spec sheet I found on their website says this guitar is better than every other guitar, and here’s a regurgitated internet opinion on why”.

And it wouldn’t get me so chuffed if it weren’t for the fact that this all ends up in front of the public eyes where people are being encouraged to part with a substantially large chunk of change, without there being a hint of real world experience behind pushing these products. 

I won’t even get started on the fact that according to certain sources you’d have to be an imbecile to pay for a name on a headstock, even if it happens to be from a long standing company with a proven track record. Everyone knows the knockoff is better; that’s why they copy the real deal.

/rant. Peace out.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

ezcomes said:


> Guys...
> 
> The OP likes his Agile...you like your (insert guitar name here), and dont care for Agile...cool...smile and move on...this doesnt need to be a pi$$ing match
> 
> ...





Blind Dog said:


> I think you're assuming things that aren't true. I don't believe the OP plays one, he just advocates others should.
> I don't see a tirade.
> 
> I thought my little sub $500 cdn. Gibson SG was very playable, and good value. I don't need a guitar that glows.
> ...



I’m pretty sure the OP doesn’t own one but rather is simply posting for discussion purposes. He tends to post about a lot about lower priced guitars that are not found in our retail centres (Ie, online shops or US).
Ultimately this always turns into a shit slinging match with those who feel it offends their own views.

Personally, I like the posts. I don’t much like this model, especially with the glow in the dark markers, but the Agile 3300 (?) neck thru in root beer looks like a sexy beast and has great sounding specs. I wish they were available in shops to try out. We have lots of offshore models there already, so who cares except for the North American owned corporations protecting their own sales (many of their own models are imports)

I’m all about more for less. My current go to is a 70s MIJ neckthru that I paid $50 for, total investment of less than $250 after new guts and a set up. (Some generous hands on help from a friend helped keep that cost down mind you)

There are low(er) cost gems out there that can and do sound & play great, even killer. (Not saying this particular model is low cost but others in this line are) To post about them SHOULD be part of this forum as it is what helps keep a forum alive and if it can put a good or great quality into the hands of a player for less, what’s the harm? Maybe it motivates a junior player to aspire to be better or helps those with high monthly household costs or fixed incomes. Or maybe it allows people to have the variety they desire, in a collection for less than the cost of one high end guitar.

There will always be split camps; Purists that must have the finest of this or that and are intolerant to anything out of that range and those who can accept the variety of stuff that has less than perfect setups or super fine quality as long as what comes out of the amp moves us. If anything, there’s greater skills involved in being that adaptable. Of course we aren’t talking about complete and total junk, but guitars that at least meet good quality. I don’t think anyone enjoys playing junk.

To me, my impression is that the majority of us that make up this forum are not professional musicians but more rather enthusiastic guitar players or maybe aspiring pros. Generally speaking, if you are a pro, I get needing the pro gear, but it should be kept in mind that non-pro gear is acceptable to many of us and that should be respected rather than looked down upon.


Play what you love, love what you play and call it a day.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't think anyone has an issue with agile, their quality, or import guitars. Thanks to the internet, *most* players (with an open mind) know that a $500 MIK/MIC import is going to be a decent, giggable guitar with nothing more than a set-up and a case. 

It's the "this cheap shit is the best" thing that gets under skin. It's the "don't support your local store, buy from the US for $150!" that gets people going.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> I don't think anyone has an issue with agile, their quality, or import guitars. Thanks to the internet, *most* players (with an open mind) know that a $500 MIK/MIC import is going to be a decent, giggable guitar with nothing more than a set-up and a case.
> 
> It's the "this cheap shit is the best" thing that gets under skin. It's the "don't support your local store, buy from the US for $150!" that gets people going.


I get what you are saying. I think unequivocally saying “x” is the best without accepting other people’s ideals automatically gets people ire up.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Scotty said:


> I’m pretty sure the OP doesn’t own one but rather is simply posting for discussion purposes. He tends to post about a lot about lower priced guitars that are not found in our retail centres (Ie, online shops or US).
> Ultimately this always turns into a shit slinging match with those who feel it offends their own views.
> 
> Personally, I like the posts. I don’t much like this model, especially with the glow in the dark markers, but the Agile 3300 (?) neck thru in root beer looks like a sexy beast and has great sounding specs. I wish they were available in shops to try out. We have lots of offshore models there already, so who cares except for the North American owned corporations protecting their own sales (many of their own models are imports)
> ...


Not sure why you're quoting me. (Are you explaining my post to me, giving me my opinions, or are you taking exception to something I _actually_ said?) I stand by my post. 

Fwiw: I have inexpensive ($50) guitars, and fairly expensive guitars ($51+). I enjoy them all. I have nothing against a bargain, but nothing against Canadian luthiers (and their families) making a good living. I enjoy: thrift store/yard sale/kijiji _scroes!_, 'off the rack', and I enjoy 'Customs'. *I'm not a pro.* *I don't care whether you think it's ok, or not ok, for me to have an expensive guitar. I simply don't care whether you 'get it'. *

Imo I didn't 'sling' anything. Appears you're _actually_ the one that's doing the swearing, and the HOLLERING.

I don't look down on anybody*! *(Where did you sling that from?) 

I've never ridiculed/disrespected _anyone_ for their guitar, _regardless_ of how much they did, or didn't pay. You want to be a martyr, knock yourself out tho. 

I've never had a bad word to say about anybody's guitar. Ever.

I don't get why some think their opinion on anyone else's guitar is so important. It's not anyone else's money, not their guitar, and I can't be too clear on this -- it's not their* music. *

On your say; _I'm to love & play my guitar, and call it a day?_
Oh wow!
_Btbh_, I actually didn't wait for yours, or anybody else's permission. 


(gone pickin ; )


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Blind Dog said:


> Not sure why you're quoting me. (Are you explaining my post to me, giving me my opinions, or are you taking exception to something I _actually_ said?) I stand by my post.
> 
> Fwiw: I have inexpensive ($50) guitars, and fairly expensive guitars ($51+). I enjoy them all. I have nothing against a bargain, but nothing against Canadian luthiers (and their families) making a good living. I enjoy: thrift store/yard sale/kijiji _scroes!_, 'off the rack', and I enjoy 'Customs'. *I'm not a pro.* *I don't care whether you think it's ok, or not ok, for me to have an expensive guitar. I simply don't care whether you 'get it'. *
> 
> ...


Unfortunate tirade. I initially quoted you to confirm it’s highly unlikely the OP does not own this guitar and only posts these things for discussion. The rest happened to be my general thoughts which I did not separate from your quote out of laziness and using a tiny screen on my cellphone.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Ronbeast said:


> Not sure if the tirades post was directed towards me or not, but just for the record...
> 
> I have nothing against Agile guitars; I’ve never played one in real life, but have considered ordering them in the past. I’ve also owned 3 or 4 Korean guitars that were awesome, I still own one bass.
> 
> ...


Well said.

I like to stand up and support 'us imbeciles' that pay way too much for brand names, whether that be in guitars, amps, and effects or wine, cars, power tools, test equipment, audio/video equipment, home furnishing, clothing, accessories - pretty much anything you can think of. Some people just can't, or don't want to, appreciate the subtle differences of a fine wine, a fine automobile, a fine hi-fi system -------- or a fine musical instrument. That's fine with me, I hold no grudge against them for not getting it. Why the hate for those of us that do?

I get that the OP likes cheap guitars. I don't get that he loves to criticize many of us and how we choose to spend our money. It's none of his fricken business what some of us choose to do with our money, given that he has no interest in even trying to feel the difference of better quality equipment (nor has the requirement to need higher quality gear). A spec sheet is long ways from feeling a premium quality product, in your hands or under your butt or cranked up in your living room or on a stage.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

In conclusion: steadly posts about a guitar he's never played, touting it as the best option in it's price range, people get annoyed and reply.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Scotty said:


> Unfortunate tirade. I initially quoted you to confirm it’s highly unlikely the OP does not own this guitar and only posts these things for discussion. The rest happened to be my general thoughts which I did not separate from your quote out of laziness and using a tiny screen on my cellphone.


No worries Scotty. I forgot to separate the Budweiser from the keyboard. Sorry. I don't think I've had alcohol (even a beer), more than twice, in the last twenty years. Cheap beer. Obviously my reply would have sounded, and felt better, had it been Storm Brewing's Glacial Mammoth Extinction.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would point out something to those that talk of stainless frets costing more to dress. sure, that's true, because stainless is so much harder, it is more labor intensive, and causes more tool wear. 

however - once you have 'em where you like 'em, they won't need to be done again probably in your lifetime, unless it's your only guitar, and you play it every day for hours. it's the ENTIRE reason for getting them, there is no other reason to have them. i had them on a couple guitars, and i loved them. 
it's just my preference, but were i to order myself a custom guitar, i would absolutely have them, or look elsewhere. 
no one complains of gibby's cryogenically hardened frets, and they are supposed to be much harder than than the regular nickle/steel you see on all the others. 
fact is, the only reason no one uses s.s. frets is because they cost more due to labor and tool wear. the claim that they sound different is entirely unsubstantiated.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> fact is, the only reason no one uses s.s. frets is because they cost more due to labor and tool wear. the claim that they sound different is entirely unsubstantiated.


I don't know about that. Paul Smith improved the material used in the nut for his guitars because he felt it needed to be better. The difference is audible. I'm inclined to give a man who cares *that* much about his guitars at least some level of knowledge on the subject. If SS frets were a total improvement, you can bet he would switch things over in at least a few places.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> I don't know about that. Paul Smith improved the material used in the nut for his guitars because he felt it needed to be better. The difference is audible. I'm inclined to give a man who cares *that* much about his guitars at least some level of knowledge on the subject. If SS frets were a total improvement, you can bet he would switch things over in at least a few places.


actually, that came up on the tour this summer. i think you can get them on the expensive one off guitars. if you're spending that kind of $$ i doubt anyone would say no. but tool wear was something they mentioned in regards to all facets of construction. those guys are definitely looking to do whatever they can better, within a certain window. the attention to detail in every aspect, whether it was ergonomics of the process, the effects of different materials on specific tools and tasks, safety, etc. was huge. i liked their guitars k before i went to the tour, but after seeing their approach i was totally sold. i will own one in the next year. probably an s2 but i'm not ruling out the core stuff yet. needless to say, i was really impressed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll go for mammoth ivory inlays before I go for SS frets myself.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm so fucking happy steadlys back


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> I'm so fucking happy steadlys back


Im happy i have something to do on break that distracts from car shopping!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2018)

Budda said:


> distracts from car shopping!


have you checked prices across the border?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> have you checked prices across the border?


No. Add 30% and import fees/hst/customs and any "deal" probably isnt.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

I hereby give everyone permission to like and dislike any guitar brand they choose. Criteria are allowed to be arbitrary and subjective. Agreement is not mandatory and dissenting opinions will be graciously tolerated. lol ;-)

PS LOL @laristotle


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am just a brand name buyer , it matters to me , I will pay more for it ...does it make it better , ( I think so .. I don’t go out and buy a cheap Durabrand Tv , I look for a Sony , or Toshiba , Sharp.
I play either an American Strat or an American telecaster , I don’t want to buy a cheap guitars regardless of the specs it has.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Rick31797 said:


> I will pay more for it ...does it make it better , ( I think so .. I don’t go out and buy a cheap Durabrand Tv , I look for a Sony , or Toshiba , Sharp.


Geez, you never listed the best brand name TV . . . Samsung. Each to their own, I guess.^)@#

If people really want to help Gibson, they should buy Philips products. Philips is owned by Gibson.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I am just a brand name buyer , it matters to me , I will pay more for it ...does it make it better , ( I think so .. I don’t go out and buy a cheap Durabrand Tv , I look for a Sony , or Toshiba , Sharp.
> I play either an American Strat or an American telecaster , I don’t want to buy a cheap guitars regardless of the specs it has.


Sharp TV's are owned by Hisense now and not regarded very highly. Brands like TCL and Vizio which no one knew a few years ago are making very highly rated Tv's no, some of their TV's being regarded as best in some classes.

As far as guitars, if anyone wants real value, they would get something custom made. You could get something that's the exact equivalent (or even better, exactly what you want) of a Fender or Gibson for the same cost or less in most cases. So buying a brand name really doesn't equate to better in that case.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But a custom guitar's resale is crap, for those who flip often.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> But a custom guitar's resale is crap, for those who flip often.


I was strictly talking value as far as meeting your playing needs. Resale values on most newer gear isn't as good as it once was. I never buy anything new these days. If I were to buy a new expensive guitar, I'd probably go with a builder though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I was strictly talking value as far as meeting your playing needs. Resale values on most newer gear isn't as good as it once was. I never buy anything new these days. If I were to buy a new expensive guitar, I'd probably go with a builder though.


Ah, misunderstood. Sorry abou that.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Blind Dog said:


> No worries Scotty. I forgot to separate the Budweiser from the keyboard. Sorry. I don't think I've had alcohol (even a beer), more than twice, in the last twenty years. Cheap beer. Obviously my reply would have sounded, and felt better, had it been Storm Brewing's Glacial Mammoth Extinction.


You drank one of those Gawd awful cheap piss watery Budweisers? Wow man. There are some good imported beers that are waaaay cheaper and far superior to that crap. I haven't tried Bud myself as the lip of the can is much too narrow for my big yap. But the specs on the asian beer far outweigh the price you pay for that stuff. Just sayin. 

Thought I'd throw a bit of backhanded humor in here. Like a number of people here, I put a hell of a lot more credence into someone's opinion that has actually played, performed, and possibly setup and maintained their instrument than on some marketing spec sheet.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Blind Dog said:


> I think you're assuming things that aren't true. I don't believe the OP plays one, he just advocates others should.
> I don't see a tirade.
> 
> I thought my little sub $500 cdn. Gibson SG was  very playable, and good value. I don't need a guitar that glows.
> ...


No, I don't own one of these models but I have looked at the specs a number of times and have even priced out a custom LP with my specs. There is nothing close that I have seen that I could get anywhere else for even close to the same price. 

Also, I do own an SX Tele from Rondo and would have no trouble recommending it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Rick31797 said:


> I am just a brand name buyer , it matters to me , I will pay more for it ...does it make it better , ( I think so .. I don’t go out and buy a cheap Durabrand Tv , I look for a Sony , or Toshiba , Sharp.
> I play either an American Strat or an American telecaster , I don’t want to buy a cheap guitars regardless of the specs it has.





Guitar101 said:


> Geez, you never listed the best brand name TV . . . Samsung. Each to their own, I guess.^)@#
> 
> If people really want to help Gibson, they should buy Philips products. Philips is owned by Gibson.


Personally, I wouldn't rate Samsung above Sony --- simple because Samsung doesn't sell an OLED. That, to me, is the future of TV's. While Sony makes one of the highest-rated LED TV (the 900 series, I think, with lots of LED dimming areas), the OLED products from LG, Sony and Panasonic are what have my interest right now. I'm still maybe a year away from pulling the trigger (buying another fairly expensive toy has curtailed this purchase), I am wading into the pool and getting up to speed now.

That said, I am basing my opinion on the fact that I like to watch TV in a dark room where black levels and black detail are critical. This is where OLED rules (and plasma did before it). LED is good in some situations, like bright rooms, but that isn't my main criteria. 

Just like guitars - and damn near everything else, there is no right or wrong, just what we like. Play/watch/ listen to what you love, and love what you play/watch/listen to.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

High/Deaf said:


> Personally, I wouldn't rate Samsung above Sony --- simple because Samsung doesn't sell an OLED. That, to me, is the future of TV's. While Sony makes one of the highest-rated LED TV (the 900 series, I think, with lots of LED dimming areas), the OLED products from LG, Sony and Panasonic are what have my interest right now. I'm still maybe a year away from pulling the trigger (buying another fairly expensive toy has curtailed this purchase), I am wading into the pool and getting up to speed now.
> 
> That said, I am basing my opinion on the fact that I like to watch TV in a dark room where black levels and black detail are critical. This is where OLED rules (and plasma did before it). LED is good in some situations, like bright rooms, but that isn't my main criteria.
> 
> Just like guitars - and damn near everything else, there is no right or wrong, just what we like. Play/watch/ listen to what you love, and love what you play/watch/listen to.


I really don't have any experience with the other manufactures as all of my HD TV's (3) are Samsung and I've never had a problem with any of them. One of them is probably 12 years old and still going strong.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> Personally, I wouldn't rate Samsung above Sony --- simple because Samsung doesn't sell an OLED. That, to me, is the future of TV's. While Sony makes one of the highest-rated LED TV (the 900 series, I think, with lots of LED dimming areas), the OLED products from LG, Sony and Panasonic are what have my interest right now. I'm still maybe a year away from pulling the trigger (buying another fairly expensive toy has curtailed this purchase), I am wading into the pool and getting up to speed now.
> 
> That said, I am basing my opinion on the fact that I like to watch TV in a dark room where black levels and black detail are critical. This is where OLED rules (and plasma did before it). LED is good in some situations, like bright rooms, but that isn't my main criteria.
> 
> Just like guitars - and damn near everything else, there is no right or wrong, just what we like. Play/watch/ listen to what you love, and love what you play/watch/listen to.


Did you know that there have been several issues of burn-in from short term use? Can't get away from it either because LG makes all of the OLED panels.

LG embarrasses with OLED burn-in at SID tradeshow | ZDNet

I will be waiting as well lol ;-)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Rozz said:


> Did you know that there have been several issues of burn-in from short term use? Can't get away from it either because LG makes all of the OLED panels.
> 
> LG embarrasses with OLED burn-in at SID tradeshow | ZDNet
> 
> I will be waiting as well lol ;-)


Image retention (burn-in) was an issue with plasma as well. But there are ways around it - primarily by buying the right kind of display technology for the job. If you are watching dynamic pictures (i.e. television shows or movies), image retention is a non-issue. If you are hanging it in an airport to show flight times, using it at a trade show (even your own, right LG?) or as a computer monitor, OLED isn't the best product for the job. Networks have even softened their fixed logos in the corner of their shows to ease concerns. It was really overblown in the plasma era, and it is again now. A few hundred viewers out of tens, if no hundreds, of thousands of purchasers isn't a significant concern, IMO.

I have no problems at all going with an OLED for the way I will use it. It will not be a problem, just like it wasn't a problem for the Panny plasma I bought 12 years ago this December. Over 10k hours on it and still working like a champ. No IR at all. The brightness has been reduced slightly (which will happen with active pixels), but that was easily fixed with a software/setting adjustment. I have an LED now in the living room but for those long dark winter months, I miss black detail that CRT/tubes and plasma achieved so nicely (and which few LEDs can).


Edited to say this is also mostly a concern in the first few hundred hours of use. That is the critical time frame when the pixels age the most (lose brightness). It's like a 'square-root of x' graph where the initial aging is significant but then it is greatly reduced and flattens out once you are past that first few hundred hour. At that point, IR becomes a lot less likely. Those displays that have had problems have had them in the first few hundred or less hours.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Image retention (burn-in) was an issue with plasma as well. But there are ways around it - primarily by buying the right kind of display technology for the job. If you are watching dynamic pictures (i.e. television shows or movies), image retention is a non-issue. If you are hanging it in an airport to show flight times, using it at a trade show (even your own, right LG?) or as a computer monitor, OLED isn't the best product for the job. Networks have even softened their fixed logos in the corner of their shows to ease concerns. It was really overblown in the plasma era, and it is again now. A few hundred viewers out of tens, if no hundreds, of thousands of purchasers isn't a significant concern, IMO.
> 
> I have no problems at all going with an OLED for the way I will use it. It will not be a problem, just like it wasn't a problem for the Panny plasma I bought 12 years ago this December. Over 10k hours on it and still working like a champ. No IR at all. The brightness has been reduced slightly (which will happen with active pixels), but that was easily fixed with a software/setting adjustment. I have an LED now in the living room but for those long dark winter months, I miss black detail that CRT/tubes and plasma achieved so nicely (and which few LEDs can).
> 
> ...


There's a newer factor though. Interfaces like Netflix, Prime, Roku etc. I still have a very good older Panasonic Vieira with a lot of anti image retention features. But it's amazing how quick those interfaces burn in. I have to be super careful with my firestick interface especially. This TV never had issues until it's primary use became streaming. There are tools I run to remove it, but I have to do that ALL the time now. I still love the TV but I am getting a new one this year.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Sometimes I think old @Steadfastly only post these threads to determine who he's gonna block this week. Still highly entertaining though


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my buddy just got a 66" oled 4k tv a few days ago. after rebates & discounts he's in for just over $1200. it's the most awesome picture i've ever seen. i'm not a tv guy but holy shit, the image quality is insane


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> Image retention (burn-in) was an issue with plasma as well. But there are ways around it - primarily by buying the right kind of display technology for the job. If you are watching dynamic pictures (i.e. television shows or movies), image retention is a non-issue. If you are hanging it in an airport to show flight times, using it at a trade show (even your own, right LG?) or as a computer monitor, OLED isn't the best product for the job. Networks have even softened their fixed logos in the corner of their shows to ease concerns. It was really overblown in the plasma era, and it is again now. A few hundred viewers out of tens, if no hundreds, of thousands of purchasers isn't a significant concern, IMO.


It has been shown to be more of an issue in certain viewing situations. If you watch a lot of CNN or other news sources, or any sports station that have a bottom banner the issue can be significant, at least in my opinion. Here is a link to some real-life testing. If you scroll to the bottom you can see the CNN burn in on all colour ranges...except blue./cyan

Real Life OLED Burn-In Test on 6 TVs

I should be clear I am not trying to disparage the technology or be contrary. I was researching it to see where I stood on buying one, and I am not there yet


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I guess Agile is in the TV business as well, eh.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Steadfastly said:


> No, I don't own one of these models but I have looked at the specs a number of times and have even priced out a custom LP with my specs.


I’m not a doctor, but I play one on television.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Rozz said:


> It has been shown to be more of an issue in certain viewing situations. If you watch a lot of CNN or other news sources, or any sports station that have a bottom banner the issue can be significant, at least in my opinion. Here is a link to some real-life testing. If you scroll to the bottom you can see the CNN burn in on all colour ranges...except blue./cyan
> 
> Real Life OLED Burn-In Test on 6 TVs
> 
> I should be clear I am not trying to disparage the technology or be contrary. I was researching it to see where I stood on buying one, and I am not there yet


For every technology there are advantages and disadvantages. So it's best to understand why it happens and use the TV in situations that doesn't cause the problem. 

If you want to watch the news channel or sports channel with fixed banners, you are better off not watching much of it in the first few months. Watch lots of bright dynamic stuff and age those pixels evenly while they are in that first part of that aging curve. Once you are past that, you still shouldn't to be parked permanently on those sorts of programs/channels - if you do, you bought the wrong technology. Lots of movies and dynamic TV with occasional 'banner' type programming shouldn't be a problem. There isn't anything wrong with LED, which does't suffer this problem, but there are disadvantages to that technology as well.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> For every technology there are advantages and disadvantages. So it's best to understand why it happens and use the TV in situations that doesn't cause the problem.
> 
> If you want to watch the news channel or sports channel with fixed banners, you are better off not watching much of it in the first few months. Watch lots of bright dynamic stuff and age those pixels evenly while they are in that first part of that aging curve. Once you are past that, you still shouldn't to be parked permanently on those sorts of programs/channels - if you do, you bought the wrong technology. Lots of movies and dynamic TV with occasional 'banner' type programming shouldn't be a problem. There isn't anything wrong with LED, which does't suffer this problem, but there are disadvantages to that technology as well.


I hear you for sure and I get it. I am always wary of new tech and am maybe a bit cautious. I used to be the first guy on the block to geek-up, but I found I was often paying too much for buggy or overrated tech.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Is it possible that some people here take exception to the OPs religious beliefs and that resentment affects their reactions to pretty much ANYthing he posts?

Can of worms?

Maybe, but it sure seems like there’s an underlying issue.

(dons flame suit).


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Is it possible that some people here take exception to the OPs religious beliefs and that resentment affects their reactions to pretty much ANYthing he posts?
> 
> Can of worms?
> 
> ...


certainly seems like you want to open up that can of worms, so far no one else has. 

kind of a dick move to be bringing that up now especially since we’ve completely strayed away from the OP and are discussing TVs


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

To pull things back on topic a bit, one thing I do remember about Rondo is that they had good customer support and a good return policy. 

I bought 2 first generation import Reverend guitars when you could only mail order them to Canada. They had no distributer chain at that time, never mind Canadian distribution. I still have one while I have been through a dozen other guitars. It's a slightly different situation because they had a pedigree from their US built models. But, I took a chance at that time and it sure paid off. They cost over twice as much as they did when they were direct order.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Is it possible that some people here take exception to the OPs religious beliefs...


What are his religious beliefs? Is he a Satanist? Because some of my best friends are Satanists. And I’m not even kidding about that. You know, Satanism isn’t as far removed from mainstream religion as most people think. It’s a theistic religion. To be a Satanist, you have to accept that many of the fundamental tenants of mainstream religion (Chistrianity, Judaism, Islam) are true... most notably that God and Satan both exist.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Can of worms?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Is it possible that some people here take exception to the OPs religious beliefs and that resentment affects their reactions to pretty much ANYthing he posts?
> 
> Can of worms?
> 
> ...


Not unless his Religious beliefs revolve around cheap Asian guitar love and throwing more expensive brands into the fire and brimstone pits of hell. Then perhaps. lol. I'm not aware of his beliefs and really don't give a shit. My Religion is guitar .


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Is it possible that some people here take exception to the OPs religious beliefs and that resentment affects their reactions to pretty much ANYthing he posts?
> 
> Can of worms?
> 
> ...


I don’t hold any resentment towards steadly, and I certainly have no idea of his religious beliefs of beliefs otherwise. 

I just want some tangible evidence that he’s used these products before he tells every Tom, Dick and Harry to run out and spend their hard earned money on a product that he is endorsing, but hasn’t proven he’s even used one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Rondo's return policy has been a loving running gag since 2009 in some places.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> My Religion is guitar .


Need any parishioners? ;-)


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Rozz said:


> Need any parishioners? ;-)


Only if you put a pick in the basket when it's handed around the room. After that, play 5 songs and you're in! Easy Peasy.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> Only if you put a pick in the basket when it's handed around the room. After that, play 5 songs and you're in! Easy Peasy.


Sounds good. I'm in! ;-)


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

On a different note, I've seen a few of these Agile LP's pop up second hand, mostly in the UK. Has anyone had a chance to play one? Would like to hear what you thought of them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

DeeTee said:


> On a different note, I've seen a few of these Agile LP's pop up second hand, mostly in the UK. Has anyone had a chance to play one? Would like to hear what you thought of them.


I've owned an Agile gold top (was a 2500 at the time I think) and an Sx Tele. I though both were great. Nowadays I'd never pay the exchange or brokering, but for a good price used they are well made instruments from my experiences.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

torndownunit said:


> I've owned an Agile gold top (was a 2500 at the time I think) and an Sx Tele. I though both were great. Nowadays I'd never pay the exchange or brokering, but for a good price used they are well made instruments from my experiences.


Thank you! What are the pickups like? Are we talking modern hot, or more vintage voiced? I like something with a bit of snarl.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The 


DeeTee said:


> Thank you! What are the pickups like? Are we talking modern hot, or more vintage voiced? I like something with a bit of snarl.


The stock ones in that model I had would have been comparable to epiphone models at the time, maybe a bit better. But all these manufacturers have stepped up their game in that regard. For me if I buy a budget guitar, if I get usable pickups that's a bonus. I would have modded that guitar, the base was very solid. But I learned the lesson again that I am just not really an LP guy.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Is it possible that some people here take exception to the OPs religious beliefs...


Seriously, you can’t drop a bomb like that and then vanish. A discussion about the value of an off brand guitar has religious implications? What’s the rest of the story?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DeeTee said:


> On a different note, I've seen a few of these Agile LP's pop up second hand, mostly in the UK. Has anyone had a chance to play one? Would like to hear what you thought of them.


Mostly in the UK? Weird, given they're sold from 1 store in the US haha.

I've had a Texan 7, AL300 and AL3100. All were good guitars. I had the texan the shortest time, as I didn't really have a need for a 7-string tele I just wanted one. Sound and looked very tele like! Both the AL's were solid guitars, though I was more partial to my silverburst LP custom style AL3100. 

The pickups are pretty much PAF in sound (at least the ones I had). I was in a rock band at the time of the AL3100, but it did just fine for modern metal tones IMO.

I actually ordered a set of AL3000 pickups from Kurt for another guitar, and it cost me $35 shipped or something? And they sounded fine!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Delores Streisand said:


> Seriously, you can’t drop a bomb like that and then vanish. A discussion about the value of an off brand guitar has religious implications? What’s the rest of the story?


Yes I can.

The rest of the story is there for your observation.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> The rest of the story is there for your observation.


Ha! You’re that guy who lets one rip in a crowded elevator just before he gets off!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Delores Streisand said:


> Ha! You’re that guy who lets one rip in a crowded elevator just before he gets off!


...and when confronted he blames the guy who doesn’t speak English


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Budda said:


> Mostly in the UK? Weird, given they're sold from 1 store in the US haha.
> 
> I've had a Texan 7, AL300 and AL3100. All were good guitars. I had the texan the shortest time, as I didn't really have a need for a 7-string tele I just wanted one. Sound and looked very tele like! Both the AL's were solid guitars, though I was more partial to my silverburst LP custom style AL3100.
> 
> ...


Very helpful, thanks! I don't know why they popped up a few times on eBay in the UK. I can only assume that people have shipped them over and then decided they weren't what they were looking for?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

P


DeeTee said:


> Very helpful, thanks! I don't know why they popped up a few times on eBay in the UK. I can only assume that people have shipped them over and then decided they weren't what they were looking for?


My guess is there’s a distributor that carries them in the UK. Or are these models specific to Rondo?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Scotty said:


> P
> 
> 
> My guess is there’s a distributor that carries them in the UK. Or are these models specific to Rondo?


My understanding is that these are a Rondo thing. They'll ship them, but then you're paying shipping, duties and taxes which make them less of a deal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Scotty said:


> P
> 
> 
> My guess is there’s a distributor that carries them in the UK. Or are these models specific to Rondo?


Rondo is the only company selling agile guitars, afaik.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Delores Streisand said:


> Ha! You’re that guy who lets one rip in a crowded elevator just before he gets off!


No, I'm the guy who shits himself and stays around to enjoy the aftermath.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Only if you put a pick in the basket when it's handed around the room. After that, play 5 songs and you're in! Easy Peasy.


Picks? How will you ever start your own television network.*

Go for at least pickups. Or boutique pedals. You need to raise funds to do your evangelical work. Spread the Six String Word around the world.


*Speaking of television networks, you'd have to think about LED v OLED for your broadcast monitors. We should discuss that in this thread.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> The rest of the story is there for your observation.





High/Deaf said:


> Picks? How will you ever start your own television network.*
> 
> Go for at least pickups. Or boutique pedals. You need to raise funds to do your evangelical work. Spread the Six String Word around the world.
> 
> ...


Oh damn. Sorry. I forgot to mention which type of pick....didn't I.

18g 14K Gold Guitar Pick by Metal Pressions

Just put "D2 - Our Saviour" for the text.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> Oh damn. Sorry. I forgot to mention which type of pick....didn't I.
> 
> 18g 14K Gold Guitar Pick by Metal Pressions
> 
> Just put "D2 - Our Saviour" for the text.


Damn, the price of getting saved just went up. I think I might have to remain a heathen.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Milkman said:


> No, I'm the guy who shits himself and stays around to enjoy the aftermath.


Ewww... you must be a hell of a dinner guest.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Milkman said:


> No, I'm the guy who shits himself and stays around to enjoy the aftermath.


always remember:

a crowded elevator smells different to a midget...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> a crowded elevator smells different to a midget...


why did that make me think of Killer Dwarfs?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> why did that make me think of Killer Dwarfs?


man, i forgot all about those guys! did you notice he drilled the record off-center?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> did you notice he drilled the record off-center?


started off fine, came out off. or is it just the label that's off?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for that KD vid @laristotle . Always been a bit of a fan of those guys.


----------

